# Atlantic City Report



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Some friends and I ventured to AC to do some fishing/gambling.

11/22: Stopped by Conways marina in Brigantine and them proceeded to fish on the old bridge right as you get into Brigantine. 7 of us fishing and caught all different species of fish. Mix bags of blues (cocktail/snappers) flounders (2, biggest was 15") searobin, bunch of black sea bass in which 2 were keepers, skate, porgies, toadfish. Most catches were black sea bass.

11/23: Went to Conways and rented out a pontoon boat for a full day at only $240 which included gas. We wanted to venture out to the inlet and pass but the weather was'nt holding and white caps all over so we stayed inside the back bay and started to drift fish near the channel. Caught some decent size blues (biggest was 20") A huge kingfish (17") alot of sand sharks. Other boats were targeting flounders as I saw them jigging bucktails. Only ended up fishing for 4 hours Conway's refunded us back $100. GREAT people and service at Conway's. Fresh bait and thier service and friendlness is uncomparable. Picked me up and PENN calcutta baitrunner real for $67.00 which was 10% off. Wanted to pick up alot more from my winnings at Borgata but they did'nt have the selection in rods that I was looking for.

11/23 afternoon: I did alot of study of AC fishing and 3 of us decided to had out to the famous T-jetty located by Showboat while the others went back to gamble and yes that awful green highrise condo. Parked right by the boardwalk and decided to scope out the place and see what type of action was going on and scoping the waters for what gears we were to bring out for the occassion. Brought out one heaver and casting rod a piece and used articificails since there were an abundabce of mullets running through. Report ot to good, caught tons of little sandsharks and some skates. Caught couple snapper blues a weakfish, that's about it. That part of town has some very shaddy characters. I believe it now when i read a post of people being threatened and robbed. That T-jetty and areas I know has huge potentials. You can feel the potential it has. Wanted to go to IBSP but time ran out. 

11/23 night. Me and friend gambled till 8am.

Highlight of the 4 day trip, Being with friends and fishing and earning my black label card at Borgata in 3 days and bringing back home 16 yes 16 house special hoagies from the White House: PRICELESS


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great report KT*

Thanks for posting.


----------



## al bundy (Aug 11, 2006)

*11/22 11/23*

11/22 11/23


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*haha honest mistake*

Meant 9/22 and 9/23


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*So do you wanna*

drop off one of dem hoagies for a brother? I can't go to AC without picking up a couple. If you wanted to catch some tog......

There is a hotel called the Flagship down in da shadier part of town. The "beach" and rock jetty's are right out in front. Go past the Flagship to a sand beach. Walk back to the first rock jetty and slay the tog. Crab is the ticket.  There is also a first class bait store down the street that runs parallel to the hotel. Folks don't mess with the fisherpeoples cause they usually carry knives   ...

Seriously there were no problems when I was down there for a week


----------



## mike907 (Jan 7, 2004)

Where is Conway's?


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

*Conways Marina*

It's about a mile and 1/2 into Brigantine on the left side once you get off the bridge entering into Brigantine from AC. They have center console boat rentals 16' for $140 (8hour rental) and i believe $80 for a half day (4 hour rental) and a 21' pontoon boat for $240 (8 hour rental) and $120 or so for a 4 hour rental. All 7 of us fished pretty comfortably on the pontoon. All gas is provided with the rental price plus a cooler and a minnow bucket live well for the boat. And yes you are allowed to drink all the alcohol you like on the boat so long as the person operating the boat doesnt drink more then one beer (so they say)

Do a google search for "Conways Marina,Brigantine" All there mullets are fresh and not frozen and their supplies are at a reasonable price plus all there rods and reels are marked 10% off. I would suggest to go to the old bridge and get a cast net and catch some mullet off their, plenty of them around. I picked up the PENN Captiva 6000 Baitrunner for less then $67.


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

*AC Fishing*

Another good spot to try next time down is the LongPort Jetties and the Brig South jetty that is forming the inlet wall. Another place is at Gardners Basin straight across from the Coast Guard Station at Farley's Marina there is a 30 ft hole just in front of that sea wall. Just remember to keep dropping that dime over the next 6 months to keep your black label at the Big B. Believe me I used to work there.


----------

